
Least Significant One = x and -x - dragontamer
https://www.chessprogramming.org/General_Setwise_Operations#Least_Significant_One
======
dragontamer

        LS1B_of_x = x & -x;
    

One of the most beautiful bitwise operations I'm aware of is the LS1B, least-
significant one bit. For example, LS1B of 0xFF00 == 0x0100. This is one of the
most fundamental "iterators" you can have on a bitset or a bitmask.

Also, here's the new home to the chessprogramming wiki. The old host died. It
looks like they managed to transfer a lot of the data over here though.

